# Stanley 14" Hand Plane



## nixajim (Feb 26, 2010)

Over 20 years ago a friend gave me this plane. Out of ignorance, I've hardly ever used it. Now I want to put it to use. The Depth adjusting nut is frozen in place.
Does anyone have a link I can go to to help me find out how to free this up?


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_products_jigaloo.php Jig-a-loo has really surprised me in many cases now. WD40 might work too just seems that WD needs to soak for a while and many need reapplication. Jigaloo can often be applied and within 3-5 minutes the fastener moves without reapplication. Good stuff and can be found about anywhere anymore.


----------



## ferroburak (Aug 24, 2010)

hawglet said:


> http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_products_jigaloo.php Jig-a-loo has really surprised me in many cases now. WD40 might work too just seems that WD needs to soak for a while and many need reapplication. Jigaloo can often be applied and within 3-5 minutes the fastener moves without reapplication. Good stuff and can be found about anywhere anymore.


Thanks for the link


----------

